# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Chiến dịch huyền thoại hack full one hit, bất tử. kim cương mới nhất 2018

## vipkongtu

Bài viết: Chiến dịch huyền thoại hack full one hit, bất tử. kim cương mới nhất 2018

Chú ý: đã update bản hack cdht 3.20.4 mới nhất!

Phiên bản hack chiến dịch huyền thoại 3.20.4 các bạn đọc kĩ hướng dẫn hack nhé:

Cài đặt rất rất đơn giản chỉ cần tải file apk hack chiến dịch huyền thoại về máy cài đặt sau đó mở lên tải data về là xong load và chạy thôi! tải file apk: link driver google (360MB chịu khó tải nhé)

Lưu ý: nếu vào load tải data hack cdht mà không được thì các bạn tắt đi vào lại nhé! không đc nữa thì tải sẵn bản gốc về rồi xóa apk đi cài bản apk hack nhé! nhớ đổi tên data trước khi gỡ apk gốc không mất hết data



Khi vào hack thách đấu chiến dịch huyền thoại cài đặt:

( Độ nhạy > 50 = bật bất tử + 1 hit kill)
( Độ nhạy < 50 = tắt bất tử + 1 hit kill)

Bản hack này là miễn phí tuy nhiên có thể bị dis ở vài map! để duy trì web chia sẻ hack cho các bạn mình bán 2 bản hack vip thay đạn nhanh + one hit không bị dis ở tất cả các map với giá 50k/1 bản, bản hack bất tử tất cả các map kể cả đi solo 1vs1, 3vs3 hay 5vs5 50k/bản và update free khi ra phiên bản mới và chỉ bản cho 100 bạn mua sớm nhất tại mục mua hack nhé! Các bạn mua hack  cdht nhớ ghi tên bản hack là: hack vip chiến dịch huyền thoại hoặc hack bất tử chiến dịch huyền thoại nhé! đặc biệt hỗ trợ cả IOS jailbreak!

Ngoài ra mình cũng bảo hành mở khóa nick hay nick bạn bị làm sao khi sử dụng bản hack chiến dịch huyền thoại của bên mình, Các bạn yên tâm sử dụng

https://youtu.be/02EZSj7Vk18

Chiến dịch huyền thoại là một game mới của garena ra mắt cuối tháng 12. Game là sự bức phá trong lĩnh vực game mobile trên smart phone! Tuy vậy game cũng đã có rất nhiều lỗ hổng và từ đó chúng ta có thể hack chiến dịch huyền thoại một cách dễ dàng, phiên bản hack CDHT là phiên bản đầu tiên và cùng với hack vàng, hack kim cương, hack one hit chiến dịch huyền thoại thì Bản hack CDHT này đã bao gồm tất cả các chức năng đó!



Bản hack chiến dịch huyền thoại là sản phẩm mới nhất của nhóm hack kity và được chia sẻ độc quyền tại haiduong.pro Bản hack là hoàn toàn miễn phí nên các bạn dùng thỏa mái! Tuy nhiên một vấn đề mà các bạn cần lưu ý là không nên chia sẻ nhiều để tránh admin fix sớm bản hack CHDT nhé!

Sau đây mình xin giới thiệu sơ qua bản Hack chiến dịch huyền thoại với các chức năng chính sau:

Hack one hit
Hack kim cương
Hack vàng
Hack bất tử
Hack lực chiến
Hack shop
…….



huong dan hack chien dich huyen thoai
Bản hack CDHT tích hợp tất cả các chức năng trong 1 thật tuyệt vời phải không bạn ? Còn gì nữa mà không tải ngay bản hack chiến dịch huyền thoại này về máy và test thử nhỉ?

----------

